# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes > [Tltravail] Charg de rfrencement

## said57

Je cherche un poste  plein-temps ou  mi-temps en tltravail; comme rfrenceur de sites, blogs...

 Optimisation du rfrencement naturel sur les moteurs de recherche
 Suivi des recommandations de netlinking, change de liens
 Suivi des recommandations sur la smantique / mots cls
 Reporting d'activits SEO
 Veille concurrentielle

J'tudie toutes proposition.

----------

